# Spring Cleaning



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Well folks, after a semi-cold but to long winter I finally got the old Outback out of storage and I'm extremely happy to report it is officially dewinterized.

She has a fresh wash job, fresh coat of wax and I must admitt she is still beautiful. Not one problem was noted while I was getting her ready. Every system works as good as new. No dents, scratches, chipped paint, broken window, leaks and not to mention every bolt and screw is still tight.

Next weekend it's time for a short trip and a break in just to make sure, then it's time to start the fun once again. Anyway, just wanted to say hello and hopefully it's nice and warm where you are at as well.

PS. The DW even let me go up on the roof and give it a good cleaning. I'll think I'll keep her.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

She's a keeper. You're a lucky man Iron.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Good deal!

now go check out the Elkins, WV Rally thread.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I fear that Mother Nature isn't quite done with us yet, so it will be a few more weeks before I venture out to the driveway to summerize the 'ole girl. But when I do, I have my work cut out for me. Gotta get the hitch set up for the new tow vehicle, install the prodigy in the new tow vehicle, and give it a test tow....I can't wait to see how that diesel pulls the 26RS.









Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Good Ship PDX_Doug is scheduled to come out of hibernation next weekend!









Will start with the axle flip on Friday, and take it from there!

Man, it's been a long time coming.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know you guys are going to laugh, but we actually had snow







here in the Portland area over the last 2 days...and might get more tomorrow.

Tends to put a damper on the whole de-winterizaion plans.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would never laugh at that....much.







The rain takes on a whole different dimension when it's frozen though doesn't it...

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Saturday it was close to 70, spring fever for sure. As Tim, I will not trust that Mother Nature is finished. I do remember big snows endof March into April.

Besides the grass, dirt in my yard is so wet and soft, it leaves 1 in footprints when I walk. I could only imagime the rut if I drove on it.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Tim & John
I'm going to wait another 2 weeks or so before I dewinterize
I heard they were calling for some of that white stuff next week we'll see

Don


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

I do remember big snows endof March into April.

Besides the grass, dirt in my yard is so wet and soft, it leaves 1 in footprints when I walk. I could only imagime the rut if I drove on it.

John, don't know if you were around here in '93. Same thing 60 or so then we got pounded. We had my wife's grandfathers funeral the weekend of that storm. Coming back from Long Island we were the only ones on the GW bridge. Not going to get it ready till at least a week after easter.

Long range forcast is calling for snow showers thursday, bet it will turn into something else because of the parade on Friday.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You are lucky. Ours will be storage for at least 2 more months.

Thor


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

Yep, we got quite a bit of white stuff yesterday also. Put a damper on every plan we had made for the weekend.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am planning on moving my shed over about 8 feet so I can park the Outback in the rear of the yard. Then maybe next week bring it home for the summer. Going to install the Quickie Flush and give it a really good cleaning. Maybe we will be able to get out one weekend in April......

Gary


----------

